# how to put your cats on a stringer



## ducky152000

I always cut a small hole at the bottom of the mouth but wondered if that cut will get infected and kill the fish or not. Some people put the stringer through the gills but i figured that would tear em up and kill the fish. I just want to tie up for a morning photo or tourney. then let em go.All the years ive catfished i always wondered if im hurting the fish. what you guys do?


----------



## dinkbuster1

when i do put a catfish on a stringer and plan on releasing them i usually poke a hole in the lower jaw and run it through there. so long as you dont have them hanging from it with all their weight they should do fine. have caught a many of flatheads and channels that have a hole there where someone previously had them on a stringer. i myself am just not comfortable running a stringer anywhere through the gill plate area.
best bet is to not use a stringer at all. you can pick up "duck decoy bags" fairly cheap and they will hold a bunch of catfish. i made a "release cage" from that orange construction fencing.


----------



## tcba1987

id say as long as you stay away from the gills with your stringer you should be OK................ive always poked a hole through the lower lip just behind the "teeth" and went through there !!!


----------



## fishdealer04

I am not a big fan of stringers. If you are going to use them, do the described methods of poking a hole through the lower jaw. Get a basket, or a decoy bag that is the best way to keep them, no holes or gill damage then.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Only time Ill put them on a stringer is if I am planing on eating them. Other then that they will be in a basket or Bag.


----------



## striperswiper

i use a Floating basket it keeps them alive longer and if u do put a hole there most of the time it will heel up after a month or two so if u catch one with a hole more than likley they were caught recently!!


----------



## neocats1

Why not just spend a few bucks at the Dollar Store and buy a plastic tote. You can keep changing the water to help keep the fish alive. I used the system for years and rarely had a problem.


----------



## flathunter

In 30 years of catfishing I have never put a fish on a stinger.

I always carry a camera, with a flash take a quick pic, and back they go


----------



## barillms

Old thread.... I know.

Many of us fish tourneys, and need to keep the fish alive for a few hours. Actually, a plastic tote is fine for using to transport them in while driving... But they will burn up the oxygen in the water fast. You'll need a bubbler running, and they are batt operated. Its a pain. 

Keeping them on a stringer is fine, that way they are kept in the water and can breath effortlessly. The bottom jaw has a few thin spots, it doesn't even bleed. It will heal up in a matter of days. Obviously don't put a hole in them the size of a quarter... But poking a small stringer hole thru is fine.

Then if you need to drive them to weigh in, toss them into a cooler or Rubbermaid tote with cool fresh water, with a bubbler is best. The fish are very resilient, they will heal up and bounce back fast as long as you treat them properly.


----------



## katfish

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Io3EaTNPSo[/ame]


----------

